# VPX Paradrol



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

I've been following the development of this product quite closely and it looks like this product may never make it to the marketplace. It is EXTREMELY close in chemical structure to Trenbelone, one of the most powerful steroids on the planet. So close in fact that the FDA may classify it as a "real" steroid and dissallow its over the counter sale. VPX is still trying to get it out...and if they do, we may have the newest and most powerful of all prohormones available to us.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 5, 2002)

For myself, I've heard and seen too much negative results from VPX products to dare pay what they want for the products. They don't produce anyway near the results of some other companies products. I seen a guy at my gym pay around 175 bucks for some VPX 1test and it didn't do squat for him. Now granted it could have been something with him(diet, training) who knows. I know San and Avant are on the brink of putting out questionable products (that is being legal). I would go with them first I think!


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

My clients' VPX experiences have been very successful...but they are always under my watchful eye. What products are SAN and avant working on?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 5, 2002)

Avant Future Products


I know new products have not been quite as forthcoming as one would hope, so you may have become conditioned to yawn when you reach this section -- but such is the nature of this industry ??? particularly when time, brain power, and capital are not in infinite supply ??? and, we have brought you LeptiGen (even if for only one run), IN-Rage, the Avant Gels (as well as a deal with 1fast400.com to do customs formulations (something no other company has ever offered) and I will go ahead and announce that FL7 will be released Nov ___, along with issue #9 of M&M, so we ARE getting it done, thus I implore you to believe that we are working on bringing you the following: 
FL7 ??? A transdermal fat loss product, whose oh-so promising on paper, active ingredient, finally shines, once the shackles of poor oral bioavalability have been removed. 
Juice?? -- Courtesy of "Dazed", Avant Labs still has BIG things are in the works regarding new hormonal products. 
While other companies have been focused exclusively on new prosteroids, which are sure to fall far short of the majesty of the 1-test bandwagon they are trying to jump on. I have discovered an unprecedented new series of prohormones that will deliver results that the old prohomones only dreamed of. In fact, these prohormones, of testosterone and nandrolone, will be milligram for milligram as effective as the parent steroid! 
And, on the steroid front, we have narrowed things from three possibilities to one finalist ??? a sort of super-nandrolone.   
LipoDerm Ultra -- this will contain a number of extra fat loss ingredients, including one from a class of compounds noted not only for their magnificent results, but also for their side-effects, which will benefit greatly from the localized delivery provided by our patent pending formula. In addition, it will contain a diuretic, so waiting until a week after you use it to see all of your results will be a thing of the past; for the ladies, it will have an ingredient to target cellulite; and finally, it will contain a number of other lipolytic agents. 


 SAN  -   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=12296


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the lipoderm ultra more than anything else, personally.

And the FL7 of course.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2002)

Hmmm, never heard of these companies until relatively recently.  GP does seem to push VPX pretty hard but in all honesty, so far I am having excellent strength gains with my bottle of 1-T (which did cost around $175).


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hmmm, never heard of these companies until relatively recently.  GP does seem to push VPX pretty hard but in all honesty, so far I am having excellent strength gains with my bottle of 1-T (which did cost around $175).



I'm glad you are doing well with your 1-Test TP. I just want to say that I only "push" companies that I think put out good products! In order for me to feel that a company is worthwhile I must have either tried the supplement myself or "field tested" it on my clients. Also, I have "friends" in the supplement industry that give me good "intel."

There are several companies that I regularly "support," and VPX is just one of them.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

Good "Idea".

"Good" thinking.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Good "Idea".
> 
> "Good" thinking.



Another riddle you will need to explain....


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

Just jestin' on how many "words" you put into speech marks in that previous post.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Just jestin' on how many "words" you put into speech marks in that previous post.



"What" "are" "you" "talking" "about?"


----------



## Training God (Nov 6, 2002)

What I don't get is why do people bother to dabble with subtances that are borderlining on being classified as AS?
Ok, so the legal implications are one thing that usually steer people away from taking AS but what other reasons are there?

It has almost the same effect, you suffer almost the same sides,
and it costs a lot more. It's definitely not natural so what gives?


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Maki....other than the legal implications, which don`t really bother me unless I get caught  is the availability.


----------



## seyone (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> What I don't get is why do people bother to dabble with subtances that are borderlining on being classified as AS?
> Ok, so the legal implications are one thing that usually steer people away from taking AS but what other reasons are there?
> 
> ...



I think the legal implications would be  a big reason for not doing AS.  I think another big reason would be the amount of fake gear there is out there and the number of scammers. that is more than enough reason for a lot of people to use "subtances that are borderlining on being classified as AS" rather than the real thing.


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> I think the legal implications would be  a big reason for not doing AS.  I think another big reason would be the amount of fake gear there is out there and the number of scammers. that is more than enough reason for a lot of people to use "subtances that are borderlining on being classified as AS" rather than the real thing.



Absolutely, I agree. Also, the side effects from the "prohormones" out there now DO NOT equal that of steroids. However, soon, as with Paradrol, the line may be crossed...hence the fact that this product will probably never see the market.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Legality is a HUGE factor for me.  Also, knowing exactly what I am getting is important.  Seyone hit the nail on the head.


----------

